
20 Years On, Amazon and Jeff Bezos Prove Naysayers Wrong - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/business/dealbook/andrew-ross-sorkin-jeff-bezos-amazon.html?emc=edit_dk_20170516&nl=dealbook&nlid=65508833&te=1&_r=0
======
technologyvault
It seems like the jury is still out about what impact Amazon will ultimately
have on local communities and shopping as we've known it for years. Retailers
are closing their doors as fast as they can get out of their leases.

In many ways, it seems like Amazon has too much control.

